# help getting rid of rats



## jeffjeff (Dec 1, 2014)

i need some advice please. how do i get rid of rats? we discovered they where there several weeks ago when the dog killed one. i've set traps 2 of the snap types and 1 of the cages. the problem is i'm not catching them any more. i seemed to catch a few small ones fairly quick. its like the big ones are to smart to be caught. i know they are still there as i've seen them and they chewed several holes threw in to the storage shed where we keep the dog food ect. i've removed the food hoping that was the reason they hadn't been in the traps(too much easy food about). its made no difference. i don't really want to put poison down as there's alot of cats in our area that come in to our garden, plus with the kids and dog i'd rather be safe than sorry. luckily sparky is inside now until spring so they cant bother him. is there any thing els i can try?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2014)

Way long time ago when my leopard tortoise shed was just an empty storage shed on my property and the few chickens that I kept at that time used to roost inside it, my next door neighbor tore down a couple of old out buildings on his property. That evening I went outside to make sure the chickens were locked up and that shed was actually moving. There were so many rats in and on it that it was undulating. The next day I set out about 10 open boxes of D-Con around inside the shed and up on its shelves. By night time all the boxes were empty and I never saw another rat.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 1, 2014)

I agree with Yvonne. You can put the D-con in a closed off " hide" type spot so only small creatures like rats will get to it. If u have a bunch of rats, pretty hard to trap them one by one.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2014)

The problem with the poison is the rats can eat some, walk away (and out of the enclosed area) and then a dog, cat, whatever can come upon the dead rat and get poisoned also.  Somebody on here was using one of the electronic type killing traps, is that what you meant by a box one?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2014)

... and Yvonne, dang you, now tonight I just know I am going to have dreams about rats and sheds moving...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 1, 2014)

Years ago I caught a monster rat with a top load washing machine. We had a machine in the garage that I would use at times, One day I went to use it and when I turned it on it would eek and the circuit breaker would trip, I did this 3 times trying to figure what was causing the problem. I removed the back panel to see inside, Oh there was the problem, a simple fix per say This poor rat was at the wrong place facing the wrong way at the perfect time. When the pully turned it caught the rats tail between the pully wheel and the belt, well any way he was litterly up to his *** in pully belt and drive wheel, and no where to go. Washing machines take up to much room and some of the large snap traps had been carried off, I just stuck with poison and eventually they stopped hanging around This took place in the woods, nearest neighbor 6 acres away. they were actually killing my young birds.


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks for the advice, it looks like poison may be the only solution as they seem to be re appearing faster than i'm catching them. i'm just a bit nervous of the dog or cat eating a dead one and getting poisoned. i'll check every where before letting them out. i'm sure they are coming from the allotments further down the lonning where folk keep chickens and ducks. the cage trap i have catches them alive its only caught 1 tho.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeffjeff, I'll share with you my rat remedy and advice: First off, if you have Red Footeds, don't use poison. A dead rat is ON THE MENU for a fed foot! (Don't ask how I know.) Also, when I used poison, I ended up with a bunch of dead squirrels also. Use the snap traps this way...Use a piece of cloth maybe an inch square and stick it in the bait area. Wedge it or clamp it with the metal tab that is already there to make it hard to remove, meaning that the rat will have to firmly tug on it trying to take it away and then the BEST part. Smear the cloth with peanut butter! Even the old, "wise" rats cant resist peanut butter and the cloth trick means no misfires. You will very quickly get tired of catching them!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2014)

I have just witnessed and heard so many horror stories about folks using poison and the unintended victims that happen. You won't find most of the bodies carrying the poison.  It is a quick fix, but not a safe one.


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 2, 2014)

Speaking of rats another rodent a chipmunk . Any tips for them i have one sneaking into my garage taking my feed for my birds


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 2, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Speaking of rats another rodent a chipmunk . Any tips for them i have one sneaking into my garage taking my feed for my birds


Huh! We have lots of chipmunks, but all they do is provide 'food' for ms kitty. Try storing seed in a metal garbage can. Can't chew through... totally undesirable! 
Jeffjeff- how are the rats going about? They are these you can buy and plug in and they emit a noise to deter mice and stuff... maybe work?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 2, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I have just witnessed and heard so many horror stories about folks using poison and the unintended victims that happen. You won't find most of the bodies carrying the poison.  It is a quick fix, but not a safe one.



I had a rat problem, used Dcon under the house, left a water dish within reach. They eat the poison, drink the water and most die within minutes right under my house. I have recently rid my property of about 100 rats that way. They only smell for a little while, incense works well...


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 3, 2014)

there's a small gap a maybe 4 inch between the sheds and fence they seem to run down that. i found with the snap traps they seem to get caught across the nose it still kills the smaller ones but the big ones drag them away until it get wedged between the gap and then they manage to pull them selves out. luckily i only have the one tort and he's in the house for winter so that's no concern atm. hoping to get rid well before he goes back out. bait wise i've been using nutella. i'll get peanut butter today.a few pics of the gap, damage and the traps i'm using. i'm at my wits end with them. cos one nearly got in the house. luckily the dog caught it in the laundry room.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 3, 2014)

I see that it might be difficult to do my peanut trick with the plastic clamp traps. I use the wood and metal variety. They have a V shaped metal tab that effectively clamps the cloth. They also seem more deadly to me. More violent snap. I've noticed that sometimes a trap that has a few "kills" on it will often be avoided by rats. There must be a "stay away" scent released by a dead rat. I'll give you a trick I did when I lived in South Carolina and had a zillion mice. I used a 5 gallon bucket and filled it 1/3 of the way up inside with plain water. Across the top a placed wax paper flat across and duct taped it around the top rim. I then smeared the wax paper with peanut butter and then slit a large X in the paper with a razor and placed objects next to the bucket. The mice went for the peanut butter. Slipped on the wax paper and plunged into the water. One night, I caught 26 mice. This is not for everyone. Live mice will tend to make rafts out of dead mice below and they will have to be dealt with.......But no poison is involved and it's very safe and SUPER effective. Good luck.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2014)

I never would have thought about the wax paper trick.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2014)

Long time ago I asked my dog vet about the dog maybe eating a D-Con poisoned mouse. He said the stomach juices inside the mouse render the D-Con neutral and it wouldn't have effect on the dog.

However, if you do a Google search for this subject, it says that yes, the dog can get poisoned this way.

All I can say is I've used a lot of D-Con and never have any dead dogs or cats.


----------



## cyan (Dec 3, 2014)

Just wanted to say that we have treated many second degree rodenticide toxicities in dogs and cats. So yes, they can be poisoned by ingesting a rat/mouse that has eaten the poison. Had a dog just this week that had to have multiple blood and plasma transfusions to save her. Luckily she did recover and is back home with her family. 
Just be very careful about where you place it and remove any uneaten bait when no longer needed. Do not leave other animals unattended in the area while bait is being used. They have great noses and can search out a dead rat long before you know it is there. Also rats and mice will take the bait to store it away for later so it could end up in many more places than you put it. It is made to be appetizing to animals so they will eat it and it's not species specific. 
Just be very careful......


----------



## tortdad (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a question for you guys. Can a turtle and tortoise fart? I ask because a rodent can not which is why I would make my own "rat poison" when I lived in Arizona next to an open field. I would take baking soda and mix it with peanut butter and place it on a piece of toast. Bake them In The oven and crumble it all around. The rodents eat it and their stomachs bloat until they die. If my dog got a hold of it, no issues.... Dogs fart. 

Can a tortoise fart or would this kill them too?


----------



## leigti (Dec 3, 2014)

With all this talk of wrap poison, it is very possible that your dog or cat could get a hold of it. If you can catch it early, for some peroxide down the dogs throat and he will throw up. And hopefully he will throw up most of the poison before it affects him. I really like the peanut butter and baking soda trick, no risk to other animals. And I have no idea if a tortoise can fart


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks every one, i'll stick with the traps for now and only use the poison as a last resort. i'll try the bucket idea too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 4, 2014)

tortdad said:


> I have a question for you guys. Can a turtle and tortoise fart? I ask because a rodent can not which is why I would make my own "rat poison" when I lived in Arizona next to an open field. I would take baking soda and mix it with peanut butter and place it on a piece of toast. Bake them In The oven and crumble it all around. The rodents eat it and their stomachs bloat until they die. If my dog got a hold of it, no issues.... Dogs fart.
> 
> Can a tortoise fart or would this kill them too?


Tortdad, Tortoise farting is a very unpopular issue here. I know after previously posting about it myself. YES. Tortoises CAN and DO fart. When Julio, my largest make RF was sick months ago, he blasted me. I've got to warn you, though. Fishermen have been killing sea gulls this way for years..With tiny chunks of Alka Seltzer. I'm not sure that you wouldn't be killing off hoards of birds attracted to your bread crumble mixture.


----------

